
Show HN: Get a phone number in 50 countries & answer calls anywhere in the world - MisterJoe
https://conumber.com
======
rahimnathwani
I've been using didlogic.com for this for many years.

Their web UI makes it really easy to set up round-robin and to to turn
destinations on/off. This is really useful for me as I can easily change the
set of destination numbers with just a few taps, when I land somewhere.

------
kazinator
This is old hat. I had such a number for a while twelve years ago, for
$5/month. It was possible to connect it to Skype, too.

------
tiernano
interesting idea, but why would i use this over Twilio? yea, i know i would
need to do some tweaking to Twilio to get it to do the same as this, but it
would actually work out cheaper on their end, i think...

~~~
MisterJoe
Twilio is great if you have someone to set it all up. If you are a small
company or a freelancer, than twilio might not be the simplest solution. With
conumber you don't need to setup anything. Choose a city and tell us where we
should forward the incoming calls to. Takes 1 minute and you're ready.

------
lifeencoder
guys there is a bug out there in your site pls fix it fast.
[https://imgur.com/a/blQbUGe](https://imgur.com/a/blQbUGe)

~~~
MisterJoe
thanks! we will fix it asap.

------
awaan3r
How is it different from rest?

~~~
MisterJoe
There is absolutely no setup involved for our customers and the call quality
for incoming calls is very good.

